
HP TouchPad will be the first real competitor for the iPad - mlongo
http://ipadwatcher.com/2011/02/09/hp-touchpad-will-be-the-first-real-competitor-for-the-ipad/
======
apress
I don't think the few gee-whiz features will set it apart from the upcoming
iPad 2, Blackberry Playbook or the legions of Android tablets unless it is
competitive on price, availability and battery life. and sadly nothing was
said about price or battery life and availability was "summer" for wifi and
"later" for 3G. Not promising.

